# Samyang 14mm F2.8 RF mount



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2019)

Since the lens is no different optically from the EF model, a person might be better off using the EF plus the Canon filter adapter. I see little point in this lens existing.


----------

